#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in US - Study abroad in US - MS in USA >  >  Btech in Usa

## sbm99999

hey i am shubham ..m studying in 11th class n wanna know that how can i get into top us universities like harvard ,stanford mit etc with a good *scholarship?* what will be total cost  per year including college fee ,living etc???? 
Please Reply As Soon as Possible ......

----------


## waynegreen

> hey i am shubham ..m studying in 11th class n wanna know that how can i get into top us universities like harvard ,stanford mit etc with a good *scholarship?* what will be total cost  per year including college fee ,living etc???? 
> Please Reply As Soon as Possible ......


hi shubham, my name is wayne. getting into top engineering universities is pretty tough i hear, my brother is studying at carnegie mellon university pittsberg and he had to really slog to get there. i am currently looking for a course to study engineering abroad too...

----------


## Omarkhan

> hi shubham, my name is wayne. getting into top engineering universities is pretty tough i hear, my brother is studying at carnegie mellon university pittsberg and he had to really slog to get there. i am currently looking for a course to study engineering abroad too...


Hi guys, one of my friends has told me about Shiv Nadar and Carnegie Mellon University collaboration. Since i saw btech here, i can help you with the limited information i have. CMU-SNU dual degree program provides B.S./B.Tech. degree program in Electrical and Computer Engineering. You can find more information on their website I think. It's a course where you will study in India and USA. Best of Luck!

----------


## namita,nijhawan

AS you would be aware you would have to excel ini the SAT exams. Here is a link to a website which should help answer most of your queries.

http://www.usa.gov/visitors/study.shtml

----------

